# New Cannondale R5000 at 18lbs



## GaryJaz (Sep 21, 2005)

I got a new 54cm R5000 this week and put my campy titanium record pedals on it and tossed it on the scale at the shop after my fitting. It weighs just under 18 pounds at 17.95 lbs. Nothing to be happy about. This is stock with the FSA SLK compact crank and Mavic Elites, plus the pedals which weigh about 280-90 grams. Time to figure out what to replace to get this to 16. I'll weigh the stock parts when I can. 

Here is the list of stock parts: http://www.cannondale.com/bikes/06/CUSA/model-6RR5KD.html

I'll swap my SL's from my R700 once the weather gets better, saving ~170 grams. I'm bringing my Aspide saddle over too, which is 65 grams lighter than the Arione (245gm). So those 2 swaps will ~235 grams (0.52 lbs). 

I bought on ebay the EC90 equipe bars (ergo shape, 195 grams) to replace the Fire bar on the R5000 (says 255 gms on the bar) saving 60 more grams.

I have a dura ace crank that I'm putting in after I try out the compact for a while. The FSA SLK compact (172.5) is ~795. The DA ~735. 60 more grams.

So that will be ~360 grams ( 0.8 lbs). I'll be around 17.2 pounds with some nice components. I hope the stock Cannondale stem and post are pig heavy, cuz after I upgrade those, what else is left? Maybe the Time titanium RXS pedals for ~80 grams. Maybe the Hutchinson tires on the Elites are heavy too, though I can't imagine tires varying that much. Should I start shopping for an Alien USE post and a Ritchie WCS stem?

So Weight Weenies, please advise!


----------



## SDizzle (May 1, 2004)

You could save over 1/4 lb by tossing those tank-arse DA shifters in favor of Campy Record and a matching rear derailleur. If you ask me, anyone trying to build a light bike with 450g shifters isn't trying very hard. I don't understand Shimano's obscene shifter weights, not to mention the cost.

As far as the rest of the bits go...WCS or Syntace F99 stems are light and secure. I don't see any point to carbon bars (let alone stems - but you're smart for not considering one), but that's just me. I won't use anything other than Thomson posts, so I'm not the right person to answer you on that one. I'll say it anyway: MASTERPIECE. You'll probably save more than you're expecting with your change in cranks - nothing FSA has every built has ever weighed anything near its stated weight. DA cranks that I've weighed have come in under, but that's up to chance. And yes, Pro-Fits of any variety are very heavy. There are much lighter wheels than what you're considering, too.

But...I just built a Chorus and Record Dean that weighed in at 19 lbs for a 58 - 180mm alloy cranks, hand-built Record/Ambrosio wheels, Thomson gear all around - and I couldn't be happier. It's supposed to be raced, and will last through several seasons of crit-beatings.


----------



## bikeuphill9 (Sep 7, 2005)

*Lightening C'dales*

I am working on lightening a cannondale as well. Mine is a 2001 R3000. I went with the Syntace F99 stem and am very pleased with it. I switched to FSA SLK cranks, from the old DA 9spd. I know they weigh the same if not more, but I wanted compact and an outboard bearing bottom bracket. My next move is replacing the wheels (handbuilt w/ tune hubs) 1270g, seatpost (USE Alien), sadle (Selle Italia SLR) and handlebars (3T Less 199). All said and done I hope to lose 2 lbs on my bike and hopefully 10 lbs of of me! Good luck and tell us how you like your new parts.


----------



## cotocalicyclist (Feb 18, 2006)

Just a thought, but I would take a close look at that seatpost. The C'dale website said it was a "carbon-wrapped" post. In other words, the carbon is probably there purely for aesthetics and results in a weight penalty. 

I am ok with Cannondale, but I really get annoyed at that kind of gimmick that serves no purpose other than to trick people into thinking they are getting a top-end product when C'dale is really just making some extra money.

Am I wrong to think this?

Anyway, good luck with the project.


----------

